# Solos you keep rewinding



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

You guys know what I'm talking about. You're driving in your car listening to a great guitar solo, and when that solo is done, you wanna hear it again and again..


For me, it would have to be the outro solo for Comfortably Numb. So simple, yet so emotional....


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well, pretty hard to top that one. 

CSNY's "find the cost" has an intro solo that blows my mind.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

All along the watchtower both from Neil Young and Jimi Hendrix! Really loe what they did with that song!


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

I love the solo guitar on the intro of "Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Part One)".... and since you didn't say it has to be a guitar solo, the outro with the two saxophones is great as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cowgirl in the Sand 
Down By the River 
T-Bone
by Neil Young

Almost anything by Albert King

The harmonica solo in I Belong to the Band by Kaiser/Mansfield

Just about anything on Joe Satiani's "The Extremist" album

Lots of stuff by Jeff Beck, Glenn Kaiser, Phil Keaggy (electric stuff). BB King, Son Seals and Hound Dog Taylor.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

The Stairway to Heaven solo has always been an epic one for me and the solo in Sultan's of Swing is pretty awesome as well:smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Hideaway by John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers!!!!!
-Mikey


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I remember the first time I heard the Another Brick in the Wall solo...shivers. I can eaily listen to that for an hour on a loop. It's _just_ pentatonics, but man what a sound. Boy can bend.
Talking of bending: Paul Kossoff. Fire and Water or Mr. Big. Again, not complicated, but well played.
Rory Gallagher Double Vision slide solo is tasty too.
I could go on all day...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

There are so many that come to mind...but the one that has alway's done it for me is Steely Dan's "Peg". The guy who did it was a studio player named Jay Graydon. He just nailed it. Fit's the song like a glove.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Eric Clapton of Cream, "Cross Roads"


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> Eric Clapton of Cream, "Cross Roads"


Glad you mentioned the band otherwise that would have been a totally obscure reference 

I just realised, Led Zeppelin Achilles Last Stand is pretty awesome too


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I remember the first time I heard the Another Brick in the Wall solo...shivers. I can eaily listen to that for an hour on a loop. It's _just_ pentatonics, but man what a sound. Boy can bend.
> Talking of bending: Paul Kossoff. Fire and Water or Mr. Big. Again, not complicated, but well played.
> Rory Gallagher Double Vision slide solo is tasty too.
> I could go on all day...


same here...so simple yet so melodic


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just about anything Brad Paisley. Ray Flack in Ricky Scaggs "Hi-way 40 blues". Jerry Donahue "The Beak/The Claw". Van Halen "Jump".


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Sweet Thing by Goddo, Fly at Night by Chilliwack, Reelin' in the years by Steely Dan, Lazy by Deep Purple, MercuryBlues by DavidLindley,MississippiQueen by Mountain,LaGrange by ZZ top,
little Bones by the Tragically Hip, Pride&Joy by SRV,Alright Now by Free,Needle & the Spoon by Skynyrd..,The Watchtower by Hendrix,MagicCarpetRide by Steppenwolf,BetterWatchOut by McKennaMendelsonMainline,...All Zeppelin too..


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

In addition to those already mentioned, I liked the guitar solos in Maybe I'm Amazed. They're so simple and catchy yet they flow well with the music.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

The solo(s) at the end of 'Hotel California'.
And Nugent's 'Hibernation'.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Used to be the one in "No More Tears" by Ozzy... but after spending hours and hours learning how to play for myself it's not so "wow" anymore. Still good stuff though.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

"Get a leg up" John Cougar Meloncamp.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I absolutely love the guitar solo in Blue Rodeo's "Five Days in May" :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mario said:


> ...Steely Dan's "Peg". The guy who did it was a studio player named Jay Graydon. He just nailed it. Fit's the song like a glove.


Then there's Larry Carlton's solo in Kid Charlemagne. I used to play that for students learning to solo. Very tasty.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

I love gary moore's still got the blues and dave meniketti's loan me a dime!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stray cat strut by Brian Setzer.
Not technically great, but I love the vibe he's giving off.
Jeff Beck on Rod Stewarts version of People Get Ready/

Some of John Sykes stuff with Blue Murder...I love the way he can just bend a string up and down for 10 secs and not make it boring.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

jroberts said:


> Nels Cline on Wilco's "Impossible Germany".


yah i can see that. there's a lot to take in there. what a nice piece of work.. i'm an old school fan of alt country, but lost wilco around a ghost is born, it got too "art college" for me i guess... this is nice though.. i've been told to check sky blue sky out, and now i think i will..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually I have to add a song I heard on the radio toady--and steer this back to Canada.

Blue Collar by BTO--some tasty guitar work throughout.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

zontar said:


> Then there's Larry Carlton's solo in Kid Charlemagne. I used to play that for students learning to solo. Very tasty.


Rikki Don't Lose That Number is one of my current favourite solos.

Any Major Dude is pretty awesome too. Very subtle.

And Pretzel Logic too.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> Rikki Don't Lose That Number is one of my current favourite solos.
> 
> Any Major Dude is pretty awesome too. Very subtle.
> 
> And Pretzel Logic too.


I don't always like their songs, but the solos are almost always very good at worst--and usually they're much better.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Since I posted about this song on another thread, I'll use it here. If I am listening to ROCK AND ROLL OUTLAWS by Foghat, I will play Eight Days On The Road over and over again while I am driving. Oh, yeah, and then there's the solo in Killer Queen!
-Mikey


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I've listened to the pedal steel solo in "Hasn't Hit Me Yet" (on Blue Rodeo's Five Days in July) about 100 times in past couple of months.

What a cool instrument.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Man, when Stevie Ray kicks in on "Couldn't Stand the Weather" I can feeel the storm:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? Gah!

Marc Ribot's guitar solo on Tom Waits' tune _Hoist That Rag_. HOLY $%^&! That solo blows my mind every time I hear it. It moves around that beat with such a sultry slipperness...you can't quite pin it down. You let your mind float and it all becomes clear and the second you start to focus, start to think you're understanding it... POOF! You've lost it again as it slides, all sexy and alluring, around the next hook.

DAMN!

That's a _great_ solo.

And Trey Anastasio's solo on _Dirt_. The album version is good but you really have to take it in live to appreciate. The version Phish did at the October 10, 1999 show in Albany was unreal. He got this whammy pedal/boomerang-looped thing going through a stereo Leslie that just went _around_ the arena. One of those perfect moments in time. I rewind that bootleg all the time and try to relive it. You probably had to be there.

I'm sure I'll think of some more...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll toss in an older one - probably too old for some of the young whippersnappers on this forum. The first guitar solo which ever caught my attention and still one of my favourites. Mick Ronson on Moonage Daydream, from David Bowies Ziggy Stardust. Probably considered easy to play by todays standards but that "echo drenched" sound fits the song perfectly.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

The Beano Album...the whole thing.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

...wow, that is a great one. Mick Ronson was truly underated! All the stuff he did with Bowie and Ian Hunter was great. Ziggy Stardust, Aladdin Sane and Pinups had such great guitar licks. Thank you for jogging my memory.


bagpipe said:


> I'll toss in an older one - probably too old for some of the young whippersnappers on this forum. The first guitar solo which ever caught my attention and still one of my favourites. Mick Ronson on Moonage Daydream, from David Bowies Ziggy Stardust. Probably considered easy to play by todays standards but that "echo drenched" sound fits the song perfectly.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Greg Ellis said:


> I've listened to the pedal steel solo in "Hasn't Hit Me Yet" (on Blue Rodeo's Five Days in July) about 100 times in past couple of months.


Yeah...that one is great too! Its one of my favourite tunes to play on a road trip to the mountains. It always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I've always enjoyed the outro harmonica solo from Blue Rodeo's "Head Over Heels":smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Frank Zappa - The Illinois Enema Bandit (Live Version) from King Biscuit


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Marc Ribot's guitar solo on Tom Waits' tune _Hoist That Rag_. HOLY $%^&! That solo blows my mind every time I hear it. It moves around that beat with such a sultry slipperness...you can't quite pin it down. You let your mind float and it all becomes clear and the second you start to focus, start to think you're understanding it... POOF! You've lost it again as it slides, all sexy and alluring, around the next hook.
> 
> DAMN!
> 
> That's a _great_ solo.


that is a _great_ guitar player. his work on tom's stuff is absolutely mind blowing. although i've seen tom once, marc ribot wasn't playing with him at the time, which sucks (not that the show wasn't stellar, it was).


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's a few that I think are exceptional:

1. Sitting On Top Of The World - Eric Clapton (Wheels Of Fire)
2. I Can't Quit You Baby (live) - Mick Taylor (John Mayall - Diary Of A Band Vol 1)
3. Tin Pan Alley - Stevie Ray Vaughn (Couldn't Stand The Weather)
4. Wee Wee Hours (live) - Eric Clapton (Hail, Hail Rock 'N Roll)

Check it out.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'll toss in an older one - probably too old for some of the young whippersnappers on this forum. The first guitar solo which ever caught my attention and still one of my favourites. Mick Ronson on Moonage Daydream, from David Bowies Ziggy Stardust. Probably considered easy to play by todays standards but that "echo drenched" sound fits the song perfectly.


I have yet to hit 30 and I know how awesome that solo is. It's been a long time since I rewound anything, but when I started playing guitar I would listen to the solo in Whole Lotta Love over and over. It just hits you so clear and so hard after a minute long lull of soft chaos. It's one of my favourite guitar tones of all time. I still can't believe it's only 10 seconds. But it's all Page needs to set up the main riff again and somehow make the song seem even heavier the rest of the way.


----------



## michro01 (Jun 11, 2008)

toastman said:


> You guys know what I'm talking about. You're driving in your car listening to a great guitar solo, and when that solo is done, you wanna hear it again and again..
> 
> 
> For me, it would have to be the outro solo for Comfortably Numb. So simple, yet so emotional....



Completely agree, I love that song.


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have to agree that the Comfortably Numb is way up there. 

Another that sticks out for me is Jethro Tull's Aqualung - Again a pretty straightforward piece but Martin Barre really nails it, he is hugely underrated.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> The solo(s) at the end of 'Hotel California'.


Yep!
-Mikey


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Now, I actually have done this numerous time (rewind the solo in the car while driving simply because I couldn't get enough of it the first time through) for *Blue Sky *by the Allmans.

It's probably the one piece of guitar work I've listened to the most in my life, and I still think that nothing compares to the tone, harmony, expression, joy and simply the way that Duane and Dickey are just "in the pocket". It's not a shred fest or display of bravado, but it works so well that it calls for an immediate twist of the vol dial when Duane hit's those first notes. The standard, as far as I'm concerned, to which guitar tone and phrasing is measured.


----------

